# Post your puppy Pics!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This will be a thread for sharing all those adorable puppy photos! A link will be placed in the new "Sticky" for dog Photo Categories


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some puppies of mine over the years.
Stack X Dumae 2009









Faith, Bumble Bee, Lil Mom









Optimus Prime, Snoop, Obi Wan









Bumble Bee


























Jackamo Cassanova









Crush









Gehaud









Tyson


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Uh oh, puppy fever again!! Here's a few pics of Whitman when he was a little guy. I saved my boy's life when he was around 8 weeks or so 

Censored because he was underage 










Sleeping on my girlfriend's dog's tail. I don't think he can get away with it now haha










He still has the same smile now!










I have so many, but here are just a few. If you've seen my picture threads, you've pretty much seen him grow up


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are a few of mine.
Didn't realize the pics would be so big

7 weeks
















3 mos








6 mos








3 mos
















6 mos / 3 mos
http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy133/JWRocco/Rocco Puppy Pics/IMG_1510.jpg


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Super cute pics guys! I love Puppies 
Here's D with his litter, about 4 weeks old









Bath time









About 5 months old









Here's a few of Marley in his youth
LOLL batty bat ears









Our first camping trip, he was about 6 months old


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cali


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mary Jane

























Mack Truck








Giant goofy puppy lol









Brutus ( Mack Truck x Mary Jane)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

our foster pups


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Angel there all so cute 
*warning* you have exceeded you limit of dogs, you must ship one to me asap


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL I know right ,going through the puppy pics im like WTH I had sooo many puppys through here , those fosters were right before we got cali we had about 6 pups just back to back ,oh wait theres more lol I had those 2 red ones as well right after cali I guess there was 7 then . OMG and then our litter this year IM DONE WITH PUPPYS LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

red pups , some are loki and his sibs,some are Lokis little siblings and some are from the friends that had pups { we had a couple here for a bit ,long story lol}


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have more.. gonna have to dig deep to find them..

but here is one of Dre(m) and his littermates (will post more when found)










Diesel as a wee little man























































have some of Daisy and more of Dre somewhere..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Here are my babies*

Lex (2 years) & Lily (10 Months)

Lily:








Lex:









Current pics:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have tons of pictures of puppies...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG fire they are sooo cute , what breed are they?did they have docked tails or was that just the picture making it look like that?momma looked HUGE.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi first day we brought her home:
















so small next to 8 month old Belle!








Rudi 12 weeks








Rudi at 4 months, already starting to look like her grown up self 








Rudi at almost 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> OMG fire they are sooo cute , what breed are they?did they have docked tails or was that just the picture making it look like that?momma looked HUGE.


the mamma is Duma 37lbs normally not in photo still had 4 babies why so big.. sired by Hooch and 4x Hooch in 5gen.... They are of primarily Hooch who a JRB/OFRN..

I created my own version of a bulldog off of Hooch; I called them _Hooch blood bulldogs _and most of em are cannibals, so I moved north and chose bigger game thus the bear biters.. which are essentially Hooch purified until I found the original bulldog traits, color wasnt important.

They were ADBA and I didnt register Hooch adba and I started private peds and build put litters here and there in a buildabreed registery... 10 yrs later .. LOL Turk is my first pure Original Game Bulldog or Hooch Blood Bulldog a true Bearbiter/bullbiter lost alot when Hooch died cause Duma died form lonelyness and she was key in reproducing more. a recreation off of game stock and at a dead end. Turk is it.. for now.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> the mamma is Duma 37lbs normally not in photo still had 4 babies why so big.. sired by Hooch and 4x Hooch in 5gen.... They are of primarily Hooch who a JRB/OFRN..
> 
> I created my own version of a bulldog off of Hooch; I called them _Hooch blood bulldogs _and most of em are cannibals, so I moved north and chose bigger game thus the bear biters.. which are essentially Hooch purified until I found the original bulldog traits, color wasnt important.
> 
> They were ADBA and I didnt register Hooch adba and I started private peds and build put litters here and there in a buildabreed registery... 10 yrs later .. LOL Turk is my first pure Original Game Bulldog or Hooch Blood Bulldog a true Bearbiter/bullbiter lost alot when Hooch died cause Duma died form lonelyness and she was key in reproducing more. a recreation off of game stock and at a dead end. Turk is it.. for now.


I really like those dogs job well done.Id like to see turk in action he looks like dynamite


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Duece ......





































a bit conditioned tho now he is a tad pudgy ...


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

My Morgan as a pup. She Died in March at 15 years old.



























Maggie as a pup


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> OMG fire they are sooo cute , what breed are they?did they have docked tails or was that just the picture making it look like that?momma looked HUGE.


I love Stans apbts


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I got Diesel when he was 3months old so I dont have the cute puppy belly pics its okay tho I still think he was a cutie lol



























and here he is now lol


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bentley!

































i am so sorry the pics are so huge, i resized them and they are still showing up that big?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hope you don't mind some fur


































































































































And now









Not a good "condition" picture (These are the after winter chubs from a month or so ago.), but a decent free stack


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

-gasp- bumble bee puppies!!!!!! Love!


----------



## misty (May 17, 2014)

Tobee

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

All of your puppys look good guys. Heres mine deuce.


----------



## Jodie (Mar 7, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]
first pic I got of him he fell asleep as soon as I put him in my truck








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bear























































Cali


----------

